
Show HN: Pdf.to – Do Things to PDF's - nadermx
https://pdf.to
======
zzo38computer
Next thing should be done, to provide a command-line interface, such as:

    
    
      curl -F in=@stuff.pdf 'https://pdf.to/png' > stuff.png

~~~
nadermx
I like this idea

